# Supplements whilst pregnant



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello all, just a quick question to all you ladies that train whilst pregnant, supplements wise wot is ok for pregnant women's to use, i.e. Whey powders, bcaa, mainly, both me and my wife train a huge amount it's how we met and is our main hobby, we both have and do compete in strongman/woman events etc, training is going fine as she has just scaled back on the weights but trains hard with me every day and hits cardio 4-5 times per week. My main concern is I use bcaa whilst training and she used too to so I was wondering are any safe for woman to use whilst pregnant, we mainly consume whole foods but have 1-2 protein drinks a day, just wondering also if this is ok? Thanks for any advice much appreciated


----------

